# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ընդունելության քննություններ

## Amaru

Նման վերնագրով թեմա կար կարծեմ, բայց ես ստեղ լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին եմ ուզում խոսամ...
Էս տարի հայոց լեզվի քննությունը, ինչքան գիտեմ փորձնական, նոր՝ կենտրոնացված ձևով են հանձնելու... Իսկ մյուս տարի, եթե նման բախտ ունենանք ու քննության էս ձևը հաստատվի, ուրիշ ո՞ր առարկանների քննություններն ենք նույն կերպ հանձնելու: Մասնավորապես ինձ պատմություն առարկան ա հետաքրքրում, քանի որ ներկայիս՝ 5-10 դասարանների դասագրքերը անգիր անելու տարբերակը պարզապես... չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչ ա)) 
Ո՞վ որևէ նոր բան կարա ասի:
Ինձ շատ ա պետք:
Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## John

Բնականաբար  ինձ էլ է շատ հետաքրքրում, թե ո՞նց է լինելու մյուս տարի…
իմ իմանալով մյուս տարի բացի հայոց-գրակից լինելու են նաև քիմիան, մաթեմը ու օտար լեզուն… բայց շատ բան կախվածա էս խորհրդարանական ընտրություններից, քանի որ սովորաբար էդ ընտրություններից հետո նախարարները փոխվում են, իսկ եթե ԿԳ նախարարն էլ փոխվի՝ կարողա սաղ առարկաները կենրոնացված լինի… էս տեղեկավտությունը մեր տնօրենից եմ իմացել…

----------


## Amaru

Բոլորից տարբեր բաներ եմ լսում  :Smile:  
Էս «բարեփոխումը», որ պատմությունը պիտի անգիր անենք, մտցրել էր նախկին նախարար պրն Երիցյանը... Իսկ կենտրոնացված քննություններ եթե լինեն, շատ շատերիս համար ավելի հեշտ կլինի... Զարմանում եմ, թե խի են էսքան բողոքվում նոր համակարգից: Ու համ էլ անցած տարիների դրպոցների ավարտական քննությունները ուղղակի... էլի չեմ կարա ասեմ՝ ինչ էին  :LOL:  Հիմա հույս ունեմ՝ ավելի արդար կլինի:
Վատն էլ էն ա, որ ամեն ինչ էսքան ուշ են մեզ ասում ու ժամանակ չենք ունենում պատրաստվելու... Էս տարվա դպրոցը ավարտողերի համար հատկապես ծանր ա լինելու: էտ ասեցի միջին առաջադիմություն ունեցող աշակերտների մասին, իսկ վատ սովորողները՞...

----------


## Մանե

> Բոլորից տարբեր բաներ եմ լսում  
> Էս «բարեփոխումը», որ պատմությունը պիտի անգիր անենք, մտցրել էր նախկին նախարար պրն Երիցյանը... Իսկ կենտրոնացված քննություններ եթե լինեն, շատ շատերիս համար ավելի հեշտ կլինի... Զարմանում եմ, թե խի են էսքան բողոքվում նոր համակարգից: Ու համ էլ անցած տարիների դրպոցների ավարտական քննությունները ուղղակի... էլի չեմ կարա ասեմ՝ ինչ էին  Հիմա հույս ունեմ՝ ավելի արդար կլինի:
> Վատն էլ էն ա, որ ամեն ինչ էսքան ուշ են մեզ ասում ու ժամանակ չենք ունենում պատրաստվելու... Էս տարվա դպրոցը ավարտողերի համար հատկապես ծանր ա լինելու: էտ ասեցի միջին առաջադիմություն ունեցող աշակերտների մասին, իսկ վատ սովորողները՞...


Ախր ամեն դասատու մի բան ա ասում.Ամեն մեկն ասում ա,որ իրա առարկան ա 
լինելու+մաթեմ ու հայոց :Wink:  Անգամ իրավունքի դասատուն  ա ասում,որ իրավունք ա լինելու,մնաց աստղ մտցնեն/մենք ցավոք անցնում ենք հիմա/,ու հաստատ մենք ատեստատ «կստանանք» աստղի շնորհիվ :Sad:  
Բայց մեր դասղեկն ասում ա,որ պատմություն չի լինելու/ինչ լավ կլինի/.Բայց եթե լինի էլ,ապա թեստային տարբերակով :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

Էխ... Ես հենց թեստային տարբերակն եմ ուզում, որ լինի... Թե չէ, բոլոր դեպքերում 10-րդ դասարանում պատմը քննական ա լինելու: Շատ էրեխեք, որ պատմություն լավ գիտեին, էտ քննությունը անգիր հանձնելու պատճառով ցածր են ստացել կամ էլ ընդհանրապես հրաժարվել են պատմության գծով գնալուց: Ես հիմա պատմության մասին եմ էսքան գրում, որովհետև էս էն առարկան ա, որի քննակարգի փոխվելը երևի ամենակարևոր խայլը կլինի...

----------

